
How to Design a Getting Started Process - mjfern
http://blog.intigi.com/how-to-design-a-getting-started-process/
======
mayukh
I have just started using them and agree its a solid signup process. Love the
contact sorter game as well. Saw them present in NYC, spoke with the founder
and think there is a strong enterprise play here.

